# „Wo“ und „Auf was“ angelt man am besten bei Bruinisse am Grevelingen Meer (NL) ?



## Angeljosch (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ihr *„Frisch-Fisch-Angler“*

So, jetzt steht es fest. Ich fahre mit meiner Familie dieses Jahr nach Bruinisse nach Holland an Europas größten Salzwassersee, dem _*„Grevelingen Meer“*_.
Anfang August 2005 werden wir dort im Ferienpark „Aqua Delta“ für 14 Tage Urlaub machen.

Und jetzt zu kommen, wie Ihr Euch schon vorstellen könnt, meine Fragen  |supergri :

-  ;+  Wer war da schon mal zum Angeln am Grevelingen Meer oder den umliegenden  Grachten, Seen, Kanälen (im Umkreis von ca. 5 km Bruinisse) und hat dort etwas gefangen? Und was?

-  ;+  Wo lohnt es sich am ehesten? 

-  ;+ Auf was angelt man im Grevelingen Meer oder den umliegenden  Grachten, Seen, Kanälen (im Umkreis von ca. 5 km Bruinisse) zu dieser Jahreszeit?

-  ;+ Was für Fischarten sind dort vorhanden?

-  ;+ Was für Montagen / Fangmethoden sind einen Versuch wert?

-  ;+ Kann ich die Genehmigung von der "Delta Federatie“ auch schon vorab von hieraus bestellen (evlt. per Post oder Internet?), und wo bestelle ich diese?

-  ;+ Wie tief ist des Grevelingen Meer eigentlich im Durchschnitt?

-  ;+ Lohnt es sich dort auch mal ein Boot zum angeln auszuleihen?


Fragen über fragen, wer kann mir einen (oder auch mehrere Tipps) dazu geben, bzw. hierzu hilfreiche Internet – Links geben?

Ich bin euch für jeden Tipp dankbar und bedanke mich im voraus für Eure Mühen.  #6


----------



## Schütti (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: „Wo“ und „Auf was“ angelt man am besten bei Bruinisse am Grevelingen Meer (NL) ?*

Hallo Angeljosch,
guck´s du hier mal nach: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45054

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------

